# What to bring on a weekend hunt?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So this is my first time camping/hunting! I'll be going after the mighty elk and I'll get to my parking area at about noon on Friday. My problem is this. First I'd like to take an ice chest with some meat in it for food, I'll be hinking about a mile off the road. That might be a real pain!!
Just wanting to know if you guys had figured any methods that make thing a little easier or should I just suck it up and drag that chest with me. There will be 2 of us so I'm thinking of going native style and putting 2 poles over our shoulders and strapping the chest to it in the middle.

Also if you guys could name the things that are needed for the hunt, I keep thinking of stuff and I'm sure you guys would know way better than me!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

First off you don't need meat! Take some of the trail foods you can buy that are dehydrated. Some of them even have meat in them. You will need a lot of water tho. You are only talking Friday and Saturday and coming out on Sunday. Trail snacks for breakfast (2 of them), Kipper snacks and crackers for lunch (3 of them), a hot trail food for supper (2 of them). A pocket full of jerky and a full canteen of water on the trail. You will need some sort of boiling pot and probably a way to heat the water in case there is a fire restriction in your hunting area.

Once either you or your buddy bags your animal, there is your meat! Besides, once either of you have the animal down, your hunt is over. It's pack it out as quickly as you can to save it.

Good luck!


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> First off you don't need meat! Take some of the trail foods you can buy that are dehydrated. Some of them even have meat in them. You will need a lot of water tho. You are only talking Friday and Saturday and coming out on Sunday. Trail snacks for breakfast (2 of them), Kipper snacks and crackers for lunch (3 of them), a hot trail food for supper (2 of them). A pocket full of jerky and a full canteen of water on the trail. You will need some sort of boiling pot and probably a way to heat the water in case there is a fire restriction in your hunting area.
> 
> Once either you or your buddy bags your animal, there is your meat! Besides, once either of you have the animal down, your hunt is over. It's pack it out as quickly as you can to save it.
> 
> Good luck!


Yes bring alot of water for Hydration and cleaning, Also those tuna packs and vienna sausage are good on the trail with crackers, and if you get an animal, get it out and on the ice ASAP in this heat or it will all be for nothing.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

We will be there from friday till wednesday. How do I find out if there is a fire restriction?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

if its anywhere in Utah...there's most likely some kind of restrictions...lol


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't want a fire anyway. All of Utah should be restricted to Fire during the bow hunt.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Hum how about a bow! I highly recommend this it really helps with the hunting part of it. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Hum how about a bow! I highly recommend this it really helps with the hunting part of it. :mrgreen:


Dont for get the arrows and the broad heads. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

And the TAG! I gotta buy mine tomorrow... Did the same thing last year...


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I keep hoping that this is a joke...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm taking a tarp, a sleeping bag, a roll up sleeping pad, two packs, Powerade, food for one night and the whole next day and my bow hunting necessities (bow, tag, etc). Oh... and I have a fresh change of clothes for the morning.... they'll smell like sage I hope.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> I keep hoping that this is a joke...


LMAO, that was awesome. Basics, matches, poncho, knife, rope, a mile back hunting elk you will need a sturdy pack with a good frame. If it were me, I would have all that stuff in the car and if I killed something, I would make the trip back to get the kill pack. Game bags, pepper, man this thread could go on forever. Sounds like you are all ready gone, my bet is you don't make it to Wenesday, you will make it 2 nights top, best of luck anyway. :lol:


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

with the high temps that we will have an air cooling unit would be great...


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

littlebuck said:


> with the high temps that we will have an air cooling unit would be great...


Is that to go on top of the cooler? :roll:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

You forgot beer! :roll:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well hoghunter, how did it go???


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Its wed. We should be seeing pics of his 300 inch bull any time now. Or hearing a report of lost hunters and the massive search to locate them and their cooler, whisperwatt generator,52 inch LCD TV,hot tub, and whatever else they were packing in.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

wirehair said:


> Its wed. We should be seeing pics of his 300 inch bull any time now. Or hearing a report of lost hunters and the massive search to locate them and their cooler, whisperwatt generator,52 inch LCD TV,hot tub, and whatever else they were packing in.


LOL!!!

It went great other than the elk not showing up!! We ended up making 2 trips to the campsite which was on the top of a ridge. It wasn't to bad of a pack in good hard work is good for you!! I know it sounded crazy but I'll tell you what we ate like kings up there!! That ice chest was a life saver!! 
Friday we saw about 200 elk in one big herd and after that we only say a few running the trails along the mountain sides. We tried everything but the elk were just gone! We decided we were wasting our time in this area so at 10 pm laying in the tent we decided if we packed up now and headed home we could make the Tuesday evening hunt in another area. So we packed it all up and hiked out at 2 am!! Kinda freaky walking in the mountains at that time! Got home at 5 am and got hunting the next day at 3 pm. We bumped a bull and set up on the trail he went out on the next morning. He walked passed us at about 100 yards on a different trail.

We put a ton of miles on the boots and prolly lost 10 lbs each but we had a great time!!
Plus I finally found some good grouse hunting spots!! I'll post more details and pictures tomorrow.


----------

